# '71 Gtx



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here is my GTX in Plum Crazy


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Whoa, looks good enough to eat!


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

heheh... I like plums. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudJ63 (Nov 11, 2001)

Nice job on the Mopar !
Not to be critical but either your camera didn't process the color correctly or your paint was mis-labeled. 
This is Plum Crazy! 
Your GTX looks GREAT either way! :thumbsup:


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

or it may be Violet!


----------



## porschpow (May 15, 2009)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I think that paint shot under different lighting conditions, as well as a lot of those funky Mopar colors, always look different. 
Looks great, I especially like the open scoop.
Chris


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!I think the "Air Grabber" hood is very cool!


----------

